# Paper Adhesive tape.



## jstrand23 (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a drywaller by trade, but do one or two jobs per year(remodel mostly) and came across paper adhesive tape. It looks like brown paper tape with a bunch of holes in it. I have used the fiberglass tape before with durabond and haven't had problems but was wondering what the "pros" who swear by paper tape think about this stuff. I just used it on a little basement redo with durabond for 1st coat and liked the way it went. I used two different brands and the only bad thing on the one, was that the backing covering the adhesive was paper so it kept tearing making it a pain to take off. The other stuff had a plastic covering the adhesive so that stuff went on nice. Comments? 

On a side note, I just used straightflex for the first time in my inside corners and absolutely loved it. The stuff rocks!!! Crisp, sharp corners and easy to work with. 

Jason
Strand Carpentry


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Straight flex rules......lol*

I love that stuff. If it was cost efficient I would use it on large homes on everything. I still use it though on all the odd angles.
On small remodels like basements and additions.......I straight flex everything. Try this my "fellow straight flex loving friend". On any corners where the angles meet up.....fold the straight flex in half and using a pair of scissors cut just a little angle to it. They point up so nice. As far as that mesh goes, I don't like the paper one.....although I can't give you any real reason why........lol
I think it's a little wider than the fiber-mesh isn't it?
Was it more expensive?
Does it set on there a little thicker?:thumbsup:


----------

